

DHTML Lemmings - EGreg
http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/

======
DogeDogeDoge
THIS. It makes me cry thinking about childhood and hours spent on this game. I
adore it :D You sir deserve a gold medal in olympics.. "Winter" :D

